# Cock or Hen?



## dragonhorseman (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, after 5 months I still don't know if "chips" (Rhode Island Red) is male or female. Can anyone detect or tell me what to look for?


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

I love playing "guess-the-sex". Since no one has replied yet, I Sam's going to guess pullet based on no saddle feathers and rounded tail feathers. I am very much a newbie though, so am eager to hear what the experts say.


----------



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

I would guess pullet but I'm no expert and still trying to sex my 12 week old chicks......


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like a female.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

From my understanding i could be wrong but if there comb falls over at that age is a hen seems to work for me


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

She's a doll!! Watch for her to start laying soon!!


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

What a lovely lady.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Yup hen. I have a RIR with a very large comb and I named her Charlie just because her comb is more masculine than the other RIR's. However Big Red has a HUGE comb and he is very obviously male. Even at a younger age, the tail and saddle feathers do give them away.


----------



## dragonhorseman (Nov 7, 2012)

Well thanks for the feedback people. I guess I have to brace myself for more eggs than I had planned. This is good news!


----------



## dragonhorseman (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for your help people. She is a she. She started laying! So that's that!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay, congrats!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok, that narrows it down...


----------



## Chicken_gal (Jan 29, 2013)

She's so cute!


----------

